# Scan Vs. Sonogram



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I need some advice! My endocrinologist told me that the sonogram would be enough to determine if I was ok post surgery/radiation. I'm not sure I feel good about that. Is this something I should push for a scan or is a sonogram enough to give me peace of mind that it's all gone?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've read lots of stuff that the new movement is to go on u/s and Tg (and TgAB) for monitoring. How large was your cancerous nodule and was their any lymph node invasion?


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

2.8cm cancer nodule, no lymph node involvment


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Because of my lymph node involvement, we are using WBS scans for the next couple of years, but here's a link that describes the kind of stuff I've been reading about the move toward using u/s and Tg (again, with TgAB) instead of radioiodine scans: http://www.thyroid.org/patient-thyr...-patients/vol-3-issue-9/vol-3-issue-9-p-9-10/

The take home message:


> This study adds to the general recommendation that diagnostic whole body scans are of limited usefulness in following patients with thyroid cancer. Neck ultrasounds and blood thyroglobulin levels are superior to diagnostic whole body scans in identifying persistent thyroid cancer.


In short, I think you are ok. 

ETA: I think you'll be fine as long as that Tg is stimulated, either by going hypo or using thyrogen.


----------

